# Installed On-Demand Water Heater



## Bob in Virginia

This weekend I replaced my 6 gallon Suburban water heater with an Atwood On-Demand (tankless) water heater. Went with the 50k btu model. Installation was pretty easy and it works very nicely so far. Turning the water on in the sink, I had hot water running in a matter of seconds. Installation time was 3-4 hours. No cutting required. So far very happy with the new addition.


----------



## dwest369

Any picture?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

dwest369 said:


> Any picture?


x a million.

Pictures Man...Pictures.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Here are some of the pics. If you would like, I can put together detailed installation instructions, to go along with the pics.

Taking the Suburban out is pretty straight forward, just make sure you aren't connected to shore power, the 120v line in is hot any time the camper is plugged in. Here are the old and new heaters side by side. The Atwood is on the right.









Here's the hole after removing the old water heater.









A stepladder came in handy to hold up the Atwood while I made the connections.









And the connections. I was able to take the old bypass off of the Suburban and install it on the Atwood. The gas connection was straight forward. Three electrical connections - Hot - from the switch inside the camper, Ground, and the Blue wire illuminates the DSI fault light when there is a problem.









Here's it all installed with the cover on.









If you would like to see more, just let me know.


----------



## 26rester

That looks good nice job. The opening for each one was the same size?


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Yes, I didn't have to change the opening at all. Just had to trim a little of the rubber molding on the side to clear the metal sides of the water heater.


----------



## raynardo

I like it! _I'm impressed!_
_
_
Where did you get the Atwood? How expensive was it? This seems like a good mod for my new Montana.


----------



## CamperAndy

Much better than going to a bigger tank.

I am curious about the power requirements. Does it have any operational requirements for shore power?


----------



## Bob in Virginia

I did lots of searches on the prices for the Atwood OD-50. The best overall price, including the water heater, door, and shipping was from Dyers. I don't know if they always have free shipping, but I got it for $819 with free shipping. I did find it for a lower price at American RV, but with the shipping cost, that made them more expensive. You MUST order the door that fits the Atwood on demand as there are specific holes for the air intake and exhaust. There are two models of door, to replace a 6 gallon door and a 10 gallon door. Guess the 10 gallon has a larger hole. I bought the 6 gallon door and it covers everything nicely (see pic above).

Power requirements - just the 12 volts from the factory installed switch inside the Outback, so no shore power is required. I disconnected the 120v from the original Suburban water heater, maybe I'll add an external AC outlet on that side of the Outback.

I think this is a great addition, when we go out, we take several of our grand daughters, so there is a pretty heavy hot water requirement come shower/bath time, which the old Suburban just couldn't keep up with. And on top of everything else, I am saving weight and reducing the propane use, so it is a win win for me.


----------



## willingtonpaul

thats awesome bob....

this is on my list. nice write up and pictures, thanks for taking the time to post it up !

for winterization, the lines running through it will just have antifreeze, right ? no tank to empty ? or will you just blow it out and bypass ?

and there is no anode rod type of thing, right ?


----------



## Insomniak

CamperAndy said:


> Much better than going to a bigger tank.
> 
> I am curious about the power requirements. Does it have any operational requirements for shore power?


No electrical requirement other than 12 volt Andy, it runs on propane only. I just installed a bigger Atwood water heater a few weeks ago, and I'm quite happy. The Suburban 6 gallon just can't keep up as mentioned. I got the 10 gallon gas/electric model from American RV for $525, but they're close enough for me to pick it up in person and save on shipping. Had to do some cutting & framing, but that wasn't too terrible. The first trip was a big success and we never ran out of hot water - even with 3 girls in the trailer. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## clarkely

Im interested to hear updates on how it works out for you as well - keep us posted ....

I had done like insomniak and put a larger tank heater in - i did 12 gal suburban - keeps my three ladies happy


----------



## Bob in Virginia

willingtonpaul said:


> thats awesome bob....
> 
> this is on my list. nice write up and pictures, thanks for taking the time to post it up !
> 
> for winterization, the lines running through it will just have antifreeze, right ? no tank to empty ? or will you just blow it out and bypass ?
> 
> and there is no anode rod type of thing, right ?


No tank, just blow the lines out, I still have the bypass installed as well. No anode rod.

I'll let all know how it does on our next outing.


----------



## Ironpony

HMMM... I'm notseeing any pictures. Would be very interested though. I run a tankless at home for hot water and underfloor heat.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

My Suburban 6 gallon had both the electric element and DSI gas, and we still ran out of hot water, typically on the second shower. Maybe that is why the DW always wanted to shower first.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Ironpony said:


> HMMM... I'm notseeing any pictures. Would be very interested though. I run a tankless at home for hot water and underfloor heat.


Sorry you aren't seeing the pics. I could email them to you if that would help.


----------



## bbuchorn

What about a small L5 heater added to the system to Boost the heat? I install a water bypass system on the inlet water supply to allow you to series an Eccotemp L5 or L7 tankless heater as a booster. They run on propane, auto start on flashlight batteries and will probably heat all the water you want, cost less than 200.00 Only thing is they have to hang outside on the wall, would have to be set up. Just wondering. Shouldn't be too hard to set up.


----------



## Gilligan

Being an old Navy man myself, I like those Navy showers. But a Navy shower in a camper still isn't quite the same experience. The water needs a musty smell from all the gunk in the sea water evaporater/condenser system, and of course a slight hint of JP5 contamination also.









Gilligan


----------



## venatic

I've always wondered why the manufacturers never went with tankless hot water heaters in the first place.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Back from the first outing, and I may provide some feedback to Atwood on improving their operating instructions. After I got it adjusted and found that I needed a new propane regulator, had 110 degree tap water and endless showers. Unfortunately for the DW, she found out that without sufficient propane pressure, it isn't going to kick into high flow and warm up the cooler mountain water out of the ground, sorry sweetie.









If anyone buys an Atwood tankless, I'll be glad to provide you with the lessons learned in getting everything setup on the heater.


----------



## willingtonpaul

bob i sent you a PM....


----------



## Leo

where did you buy the heater from and how much?


----------

